# HELP....my butt is throwing up....



## aliciars

Ok serious here, I need to know how to describe this too my doctor and who else would know what I'm talking about but all of us poopers! 

So here it is....I have active CD in my rectum, terminal illium, and throughout my colon....I have not been able to achieve remission since starting treatment in June 2010. Blood is my biggest challenge. I have been bleeding almost daily since Fall of 2009. (YES I did wait that long....different story) Pain has been minimal until the past few months I've been having increasing pain while having bm's. I have been checked 2 x's for fissures, no. I do have a small tear on the outer portion of my anus, but nothing to cause this feeling. 

I literally feel like my butt is throwing up. I feel my whole lower body heave then purge....just like I was vomiting, but wrong end. I am usually bent over cringing as my body spazes out. The pain when whatever exiting exits does not have anything to do with the size of what's coming out. Most times when the pain is the worst, I have bright red blood dripping out of me and toilet full of blood and clots. I have tried explaining this to my doc and he looks at me like I'm nuts. 

Please, does anyone have a better idea of what I'm talking about?? Do I need anti-spasmatic meds maybe??? I'm starting with a new doc next week so maybe he won't look at me the same way??? I sure hope not. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## AndiGirl

I know the feeling that you are describing because I can get that too when I'm flaring-up.  I do feel lower spasms a lot.  I can attribute that to the CD.  I do think that for some very weird reason, my body is just naturally violent.  I know this will sound gross, but when I get a very bad cold and nose runs, or I get a nose bleed, I gush.  Sometimes I get spastic stomach pains.  My hiccups really hurt.  I do take Bentyl for the intestinal spasms.


----------



## beth

Violent spasms is a good phrase. Can't think of anything better. Good luck with the new doc.


----------



## ameslouise

Sounds like you need an anti-spasmodic.  Bentyl is a common one, though it never worked well for me.

I had great relief from a tri-cyclic anti-depressant when I was on it.  This class of drugs has great anti-spasmodic properties.  Ask your doc about that as a possible option.

You can also discuss with the doc using a rectal foam or enema.  The foam is easier to retain. It might help calm down what's happening in your rectum and ease the urgency.

Hope you can find some relief soon!- Amy


----------

